# Introducing the 034Motorsport AMU Silicone Breather Hose Kit for Early Audi TT225s!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

*034Motorsport AMU Silicone Breather Hose Kits are finally available for the Early Audi TT225, and we're offering introductory pricing on the first 10 kits!*

*Retail:* $155 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* $140 + Shipping

​
This complete silicone hose kit is designed to replace all of the crumbling plastic and rubber awfulness that is the factory breather hose system on Early Audi TT225 vehicles equipped with the AMU engine code.

The 034Motorsport Billet PCV Check Valve is included in this kit!

*Replaces:*


Valve Cover Breather Hose - (06A 103 221AA)
Vent Tube - (06A 103 213T)
Check Valve to Suction Pump Hose - (06A 133 783AT)
Suction Pump Outlet Hose - (06A 133 783AS)
Suction Pump Inlet Hose - (06A 133 783BA)
T-Hose - (06A 103 247) 06A103247
Block Breather Tube - (06A 103 213F)
PCV Valve (035 103 245A)

Features a billet aluminum block breather adapter with an o-ring seal that utlizes the factory retaining clip.

*Fitment:*


1999 - 2002 Audi TT225 (8N) - AMU Engine Code

Sold as a complete kit, available in black only.

Hose clamps included!

*Please Note:* A new OEM Suction Pump (058133753D) is available as an additional option.

Click Here to Order!

Feel free to contact me via PM or email if you have any questions!


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

If you need a AMU TT to test these out, I can drive over!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> PM sent!


Nice product!

damn where were you a week ago  I just went through replacing all these with OEM junk for much more money... oh well.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

do want!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

bought this kit for my 180q. product is awesome. fitment is great. one would expect nothing less in the AMU version.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! Only 4 kits left at this price! :thumbup:



toy4two2 said:


> damn where were you a week ago  I just went through replacing all these with OEM junk for much more money... oh well.


We were still finishing this up! Just don't forget about us when your second set of OEM hoses fails. 



Letter K said:


> do want!


:wave:



FatAce said:


> bought this kit for my 180q. product is awesome. fitment is great. one would expect nothing less in the AMU version.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Any chance you have this for a 225 2004?
I live down the street from you guys!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Just purchased. Look forward to getting this!!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

modstyle said:


> Any chance you have this for a 225 2004?
> I live down the street from you guys!


Not yet! We're actually looking for a Late (BEA) TT225 to develop a hose set on. If you'd be willing to let us use your car, we can give you a loaner in the meantime (1-2 days) and give you the production parts for free. 

Please send me a PM if it's something you'd be interested in.



hunTTsvegas said:


> Just purchased. Look forward to getting this!!


Your order will ship today! :thumbup:


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

So the new pieces here are those three little suction jet hoses? I've previously bought the block breather hose and valve cover breather hose from you guys for my 225 AMU, those hoses are the same or different than the hoses in this kit?

Do you sell hoses individually for those of us that already have parts of the kit?

Thanks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Only one kit left at the Introductory Price! Don't miss out! 



VelveTTrevolvr said:


> So the new pieces here are those three little suction jet hoses? I've previously bought the block breather hose and valve cover breather hose from you guys for my 225 AMU, those hoses are the same or different than the hoses in this kit?
> 
> Do you sell hoses individually for those of us that already have parts of the kit?
> 
> Thanks!


You've got PM. :thumbup:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Your order will ship today! :thumbup:


Great price and same day tracking number! :thumbup: That doesn't happen too often!!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Great price and same day tracking number! :thumbup: That doesn't happen too often!!


We always try to get in-stock parts out same-day. 

Thanks again for the order! Let us know what you think of the kit.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The Introductory Special has ended! Please feel free to give us your feedback!

Also, the first person to post a DIY thread gets a free t-shirt.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

just ordered my kit.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Letter K said:


> just ordered my kit.


Shipping out on Monday!


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

034, get an 03+ BEA motor car in development already... Us 03-06' owners want a kit like this available too!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

crzygreek said:


> 034, get an 03+ BEA motor car in development already... Us 03-06' owners want a kit like this available too!


We just found a local customer last week who was willing to let us use his BEA TT225 for development. We'll keep you posted!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The Introductory Special has ended! Please feel free to give us your feedback!
> 
> Also, the first person to post a DIY thread gets a free t-shirt.


I was just about to ask if there is any direction to where some of the hoses go.. . I've got an idea, just not completely sure.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hunTTsvegas said:


> I was just about to ask if there is any direction to where some of the hoses go.. . I've got an idea, just not completely sure.


The 3-way hose comes off of the valve cover breather nipple, under the engine cover. The lower block breather hose, check valve, and suction pump hoses are under the intake manifold.

The lower block breather hose uses the stock retaining clip, so don't toss that when removing the old breather tube from the block. :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Install Experience / Feedback*





*11/23/12 Added a video that might help some get an idea of what is involved with this.*

Hi All,

I have had this kit in my car for about 2 weeks now.. fortunate to be an early adopter thanks to the great folks over at 034 getting this over to me in a heartbeat. Didn't get to take pics as it was getting late and I was in a bit of a hurry to get back on the road.

I did not remove the intake manifold for the job, but you will need to remove oil dipstick, and the metal plate that mounts to the font of the intake manifold in addition. Make sure you have plenty of light. Removing the trim over the radiator gives you that much more room.

This is not the sequence in which I removed and installed.. but hindsight is 20/20 right?

Removal:

Start with the vacuum line that runs parallel to the charge pipe and separate the hardline from the soft rubber, then slide off the connection at the end of the intake manifold, opposite the throttle body. Right below where the oil dipstick dent on the intake manifold is, you will find another vacuum line that should be disconnected.

Next, go to the right side of the valve cover and remove the soft upper hose that connects the hard pipe to the lower breather hose T. The hard pipe is attached to the block with a single hex nut. Loosen this to slide the pipe off the nut then tighten it right back up as you wont need the hard pipe any longer with this kit.

At this point the last connection you have is the hard plastic pipe that comes off the block and feeds into a T connection with a one way check valve. The hard pipe is held in place with a metal C clip that you need to remove by just pulling on with some force. If you have a small pair of pliers you can get them in... or just clamp down with your fingers and pull!

***I broke the plastic pipe as it is quite brittle, and I pulled things out a bit differently  ***

At this point you can either try to get the hard plastic pipe out with all the other pieces, or separate the two sections at the one way check valve. You will need to put some effort into pulling the hard breather hose out of the block as there is an O-ring that helps make the seal. If you do make the separation at the check valve you will have some room to wiggle side to side as you pull up on the block breather.

Pull everything out and take the o-ring from the old block breather and slide it over the nice shiny adapter.

Installation:

Put the new check valve in the 034 lower hose and clamp down. Slide the Check Valve to Suction Pump Hose - (06A 133 783AT) onto the outlet of the check valve and clamp down. Slip the other hose clamp on this hose and tighten enough so it stays put... (you will make this connection to the suction pump last.)

Install this lower breather hose section into the block and push your c-clip back into the grooves to lock in place. You will need to snake the silicon tube up the side of the block (replaces the hard pipe), but the fit was great! Connect the upper valve cover hose to the flexible tube running up the side of the block and clamp down.

Connect the other suction pump hoses to the pump and the hard tubing that sits under the intake manifold and slide everything into place. You will need to use some force to slide the suction pump nipple onto the silicon hose coming off the check valve. I imagine warm hoses help with the install (I did this on a crisp 50 degree day). Push evenly and firmly.. and tighten your clamp when satisfied. 

Make the connection again on the end of the intank manifold and the hard line running parallel to the IC charge pipe. Don't forget the hose that connects to the bottom of the intake manifold right where the oil dipstick tube dent is 

Give yourself two hours and you enjoy your new hoses :beer:

Hopefully some folks find this helpful, and sorry for no pics.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We'd like to wish everyone a pleasant Independence Day Weekend! Happy 239th Birthday, America! 

034Motorsport will be closed Friday, July 3rd through Sunday, July 5th. Our website will be processing orders as usual, and we'll be back to business as usual on Monday. We've even got a few special products just for the 4th of July! [up]

*Hand-Drawn Bald Eagle Sketch (Monochrome Pencil or Full 16-Color Crayola)*



Starting at $25!

*Free BBQ Cooked by Javad Shadzi, 034Motorsport's Founder & President*



Free!


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*vid helps but mumbling about whats going on don't*

oil i know but so am I, bought this kit a while ago + while replacing my damaged dipstick assembly + being about winter time my 2001 TT 225Q roadster is usually unused!! things are oily under the intake manifold so something is prolly broke or split. car has 50,xxx original miles on it, carfax said 37,xxx about 5 yrs ago at purchase time. i enjoy DIY even though i am slow, but free + retirement gives me lots of time!! happy + healthy holidays to all!!!


----------

